# How much power does my smps need?



## gaurav_018 (Jul 22, 2004)

My smps current power rating is 235W
p3 933  {512mbRam}
I have two hard disks -seagate barracuda
DVDDrive, CD-writer
PCI modem

I recently installed a lan card and now while logged on the net my games crash. how many Watts should my smps be?


----------



## theraven (Jul 22, 2004)

minimum nowadays ? ATLEAST a 300w .... within the next couple of months ATLEAST 350w ...
and for future chipsets etc. ... atleast 400+


----------



## gaurav_018 (Jul 22, 2004)

but Is my current power supply sufficiant? Please read my problem. while using both my lan card + cd drive while connected to the net my system crashes


----------



## lavan_joy (Jul 22, 2004)

better to get a 400 is a worthy one...


----------



## gaurav_018 (Jul 23, 2004)

how much will a 300w and a 400w SMPS cost?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 23, 2004)

Take a 300watts if that doesn't satisfy you you may go for 350watts.
300watts=Rs.600-recommended
350=naer 1k-maximimum
400watts=1.2k(powersafwe)


----------



## theraven (Jul 23, 2004)

ummm yeah akshayt is right
but yet ... i think u should get a 350w 
its upto u anyways 
you spoke abt ur system crashin ... and then ur askin abt ur smps
so what exactly seems to be the problem ?
i mean ... did it crash because ur smps was insufficient or what ?
i guess basically just tell us what u mean by "CRASH" exactly!!


----------



## gaurav_018 (Jul 24, 2004)

"crashes" as in I suddently get a black screen and a continious BEEP from my motherboard


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

get yuor mobo checked.It can also be because the systerm got heated.Anyways 300watts ps isn't too expensive.
My config:
1.7ghz 478socket willamette
256mb sd 133 p4 
40gb 7200
cd rw
cd rom
tnt2
mercury 300watts ps


----------



## theraven (Jul 24, 2004)

hmm
well if there was a problem with his mobo then it wouldnt start i guess
anyways .... umm 
do one thing ... do u have onboard graphics or a gfx card ?
if u have a card
try runnin it on ur onboard graphics ..
or borrow a friends card and check
and better still
borrow his smps and check ur system
ofcourse make sure HIS smps is 300w or above ..
let us know


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

i have no onbaord agp.


----------



## aadipa (Jul 25, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> i have no onbaord agp.



i think he asked that to gaurav_018


----------



## gaurav_018 (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes I'm using a Geforce 4mX 64
I don't know anyone who would let me disconnect their SMPS.

My system is not crashing because it's getting over heated. my cabinet has two fans installed and the temp here is very low. 

Let's refresh my problem:

If some one could tell me  how to calculate the needed W then my problem would be solved.My detailed config
Pentium3 933
815 EPEA intel motherboard
256 * 2 Mb ram
Seagate ST32042H
SAMSUNG SV2042H
SAMSUNG CDRW 52 24 52
SAMSUNG DVD 8X
GERORCE 4 MX 64MB
CONEXANT SOFT56 DATA/FAX/VOICE PCI MODEM
D-LINK DFE-538TX 10/100 ADAPTOR
PS2 OPTICAL MOUSE FRONTECH
USING ONBOARD SOUND
STUDIOWORKS 775N (CONECTED TO A DIFFERENT POWERSUPLY)


----------



## svenkat83 (Jul 25, 2004)

I bought my 400W SMPS for just Rs.450 and its working great.
Try getting one.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 25, 2004)

So cheap !! Frm where and what brand ??


----------



## theraven (Jul 25, 2004)

@gaurav_018 like i said for that config u need atleast a 300w smps ...
@svenkat ... yeah .. which one did u get for that much ?


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2004)

Since you are using 2hd's and 2 drives you should use 350watts or more.


----------



## gaurav_018 (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks guys for all your help but i still would like to know how to calculate the W.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jul 28, 2004)

gaurav_018 said:
			
		

> thanks guys for all your help but i still would like to know how to calculate the W.



Hope this helps > *forums.tech-arena.com/showthread.php?t=4220

more specifically > *www.challenge-my.com/goopsulator/


----------



## akshayt (Jul 28, 2004)

You can sum up the volts of all components,not an easy job.


----------



## gaurav_018 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks you guys have been very helpfull 
But how much should a 350w smps COST?
the local dealer says 800rs


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

for 1000 +- you get cabinet+fans+300/350watts ps
for 450 you can get local or something 400 watts ps.
powersafe 350watts is for about 800-1000


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2004)

*www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/

go here to check how much U need


----------



## gaurav_018 (Aug 7, 2004)

thanks I am buying a 350W smps today.
Consider this topic Closed
THAnks AGAIN to all those who helped me


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah svenkat i'm really curious where u got ur 400w smps from,and what brand


----------

